# Yawn, I'm Bored...



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Another piece of my little BS poetry then? It's very romantic! 

*The Love Sentences*

Love4all

My heart's so tender that it hurts
Pulsating madly...
Yet and but
It sits as quiet as a bud.

Are petals going to burst
Erupting through restrictive walls?

You are the flower of my soul:
I love you so I love you all!

* * *

My Dear Rose

My dear rose,
You are so close
Your stunning features
Have left me speechless.

When language is of little use
These are the words I always choose:

I love you!

* * *

Over Again

Of many things that I have seen
To fall apart, while spreading thin,
And dissipate into the past,
My love for you was meant to last.

It's over.


----------

